# s.m.a.c.?



## rocketrich (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone here familiar with or seen  Matt Thornton's s.m.a.c? Stick Fighting Methods and Counters


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't seen it - but he's taught it here in 2004 and will be visiting again in April, 2007 - so I'd contact them and ask about the system.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2007)

Never heard of it but would be interested in hearing more about it


----------

